# Z24 cam timing



## dellingerdennis5 (Oct 29, 2017)

What is the difference from a D21 to 720 pick up Nissan four-wheel drive

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as the cam timing, there shouldn't be any difference. The same timing chain set was used from the 1983 720 truck through the 1987 D21. In January of 1988, the Z24 was replaced by the KA24E engine where it remained until the end of the Hardbody production in 1997. The Z24 in the 720, however, had a carburetor, whereas, the Hardbody Z24 had the "Electro-injection" throttle body fuel injection.


----------



## dellingerdennis5 (Oct 29, 2017)

smj999smj said:


> As far as the cam timing, there shouldn't be any difference. The same timing chain set was used from the 1983 720 truck through the 1987 D21. In January of 1988, the Z24 was replaced by the KA24E engine where it remained until the end of the Hardbody production in 1997. The Z24 in the 720, however, had a carburetor, whereas, the Hardbody Z24 had the "Electro-injection" throttle body fuel injection.


What about the Transmissions

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming we are just talking about those equipped with Z24 engines, transmissions should be the same, as well, except for possibly the gearing ratios.


----------

